# Ranger les playlists musiques dans l'ordre alphabétique



## dark_vidor (28 Mars 2015)

Bonjour,
J'utilise iTunes Match et je créer mes playlists depuis mon PC. Je les récupère bien sur mon iPad et ma question est simple : comment les ranger sur l'iPad dans l'ordre alphabétique et non de création ?
Merci pour votre aide


----------



## Gwen (29 Mars 2015)

N'as-tu pas des dossiers de listes dans ton classement sur ton ordinateur ?

Si oui, cela expliquerait certaines choses, car sur iPad, c'est bien classé par ordre alphabétique chez moi, mais en commençant par les dossiers et leur contenu, du coup, ce n'est pas l'ordre alphabétique réel, mais celui des dossiers puis des listes simples.


----------



## dark_vidor (29 Mars 2015)

En fait, je ne comprends pas la question 
Mes chansons sont sur iCloud.. La playlist est donc virtuelle dans iTunes sur mon PC.

J'ai supprimé les chansons de celle ci, et je les ai ensuite remise et là, elle apparait bien à la bonne place sur l'iPad, c'est à rien y comprends


----------



## Emrik (29 Février 2016)

Bonjour , apparemment Itunes via iTunes match a changé le classement des playlists automatiques dans les dossiers. Avant c'était par ordre alphabétique et maintenant c'est incompréhensible , dans un dossier quand on est quelques secondes sur une playlist elle se met directement tout en bas de la liste de playlists du dossier. des solutions pour revenir à un classement automatique ? merci


----------

